# New ferret owners in Glastonbury need them spayed but where



## mozzy1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi there, we have just given two very well behaved gorgeous looking female ferrets, we would like to get them Spayed but all the local vets we contact want stupid amounts of money to so, we got them from kingsteington ferret rescue and the lady there said she has someone local to her that she uses who is very well priced but its to far to travel again, 
can anybody help
Thank you
Tom


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Hopefully you have had an answer already as this post sounds very similar to a request cross posted on Ferret Forum, but if not then this one is listed on Ferrets In Need, which may be able to help if its not the practice you already use

Niall Taylor
Orchard Veterinary Group
Wirrall Park Road
GLASTONBURY
BA6 9XE
01458 832 972
Orchard Veterinary Group
[email protected]


----------



## mozzy1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Furbies said:


> Hopefully you have had an answer already as this post sounds very similar to a request cross posted on Ferret Forum, but if not then this one is listed on Ferrets In Need, which may be able to help if its not the practice you already use
> 
> Niall Taylor
> Orchard Veterinary Group
> ...


hi there, orchard vets are unfortunatly a absolute rip off and like to rip people off, they actually would happily see an animal suffer to make money, ie my girlfriends nan took her dog down there as she did not seem right, they said there 100% removing her womb and stuff would solve the problem so this is what they did, gave her a bill for £1200 then a week later put the dog to sleep as she had not improved and gave another big fat bill. i would not trust them as far as i could throw them. 
luckily though we found a vet in bridgwater who only charges £50 to spey a ferret so we are booking both ours in there.

thank you for your reply.
Tom


----------

